# Konqueror (perhaps Opera also)



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

DBSTalk.com is hard to follow in Konqueror (perhaps in Opera also, it used to be) because the table size isn't consistent when viewing messages. Is there any way you could fix this? Thanks,

Zac


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

What happened to Mozilla???


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Right now I'm downloading the XFT-enabled version of Mozilla and will see how that turns out. I can't STAND how normal Mozilla looks on Linux.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

The XFT Mozilla was a little better, but it looks bad on most other sites. I remember this used to affect Opera (not sure if it still does) - so it's a problem with your website code (or rather, the vBulletin code because other sites have the same problem and they use vB). Is there an update to fix this alignment problem? Because I know there's no way I'm the only one affected.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

So why not use Mozilla? I've never had any trouble with Mozilla, Netscape or IE. I'd say that 99% of all users to this site.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I use Mozilla on Windows. But on Linux, even the XFT-enabled version has ugly fonts. I finally got Linux working with most of my hardware, and didn't boot into Linux for two days (except to HotSync my Palm with AvantGo - which takes two minutes). It was interesting, and certainly made me want something better, but Linux isn't it. I LOVE MacOS X (and I do use Macs on a regular basis). My next computer will definately be a Mac. But Windows is the best solution for my current system I'm afraid


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Bummer, Zac/Mark. I can relate, man. 

The other day I ordered a large pizza online. When it was ready, I tried downloading it using Netscrape 7.0 and half the pepperoni was missing.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

LOL. Seriously, one thing I'm surprised at and disappointed is that here, in the Admin forum - not one forum Admin has responded to say what the problem may have been, because only DBSTalk (and other vB) sites are affected. So it must be a flaw in the HTML generated by vB (haven't had a chance to check that out)


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I was away for the weekend, sorry it is a problem with VB my suggestion is to use a real browser. 

And we are not going to turn the thread into a whats a real browser war.

Although we try our best we unfortunately support every browser out there, We support Netscape, IE, Mozilla and WebTV to the best of our abilities. Other browsers may or may not work, use them at your own risk.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Okay Well, I had problems with other things (trouble with getting the multimedia functions of the ATI All-In-Wonder to work, and the dedicated headphone output on the Santa Cruz) so I'm back in Windows for now until something better comes along or I get my next computer (which will be a Mac). Do you have any idea if this is a problem that will be fixed with the next vB release? Given it affects Opera also (at least it used to, I think it still does with the latest 6.04) I'd think many users would be affected (I know a few people have mentioned that they use Opera on here)


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Zac, what problems were you having when viewing DBSTalk in Opera, again? Last spring before I got 'discovered' I used Opera at school (to get around the filtering). I saw no problems when browsing and posting at here, AVS or the TiVo Community Forum.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I haven't used Opera in awhile, but the problem (at least with an old version) was that the table that has member stats was a different width for each post. I saw this also in Konquereor 3.0 (a fairly new version with RH 7.3)


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

UH, I thought the site didn't work? :shrug: Sounds like its just a small issue. Using Opera, you should be used to that.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I use Mozilla on Windows and not Opera. I use Opera sometimes as a test environment. I know it SOUNDS like a minor issue, but check it out sometime - it makes the threads VERY hard to read.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I don't pay for web browsers. Mozilla and IE are fine. Thats all I need. No need to worry about minor browsers IMO.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

I've been using opera v5 and v6 regularly here for months. It seems fine to me.

By user stats, you mean the name/avatar/location box? All the same size for each post.

But I do seem to remember the issue you mention.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

I've got opera 6 (I think 6) for linux running on a pc a work. I'll check that too when I have a chance.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Yea, that's the box I meant. I think it was like 6.02 I had the problem in. Then again in Konqueror 3...


----------

